# MSR Dromedary vs any other hydration pack



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys/gals-

I'm just getting into bikepacking and I'm noticing a lot of people use MSR Dromedary bags in their frame bags with a hose for water (besides or with water bottles). Why specifically the Dromedary vs any Camelbak/Hydrapak/Platypus/etc bladder?


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Good question I have been thinking the same thing?

Kiwi Pete out Bikepacking somewhere ☺


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a platy bag with inline filter to the bars:

(my old fargo):

yard sale by Mike, on Flickr

Here is is hanging in a lean to:

IMG_5055 by Mike, on Flickr

Cockpit:

Krampus Cockpit by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

JNKER said:


> Hi guys/gals-
> 
> I'm just getting into bikepacking and I'm noticing a lot of people use MSR Dromedary bags in their frame bags with a hose for water (besides or with water bottles). Why specifically the Dromedary vs any Camelbak/Hydrapak/Platypus/etc bladder?


The MSR cordura-like fabric is much more durable than a typical camelbak/platypus bladder. On your back it makes little difference, but rattling around in a frame bag you'll poke or rub holes in a camelbak/platypus much, much sooner.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

mikesee said:


> The MSR cordura-like fabric is much more durable than a typical camelbak/platypus bladder. On your back it makes little difference, but rattling around in a frame bag you'll poke or rub holes in a camelbak/platypus much, much sooner.


Ahhh. Makes sense.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Also has a sturdy screw cap/lid, and hanging grommets. :thumbsup: MSR® Hydromedary? Hydration Reservoir


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

bsieb said:


> Also has a sturdy screw cap/lid, and hanging grommets. :thumbsup: MSR® Hydromedary? Hydration Reservoir


Do you hang it on your bike bag anywhere specific or just flop it in with the rest of your gear?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

JNKER said:


> Do you hang it on your bike bag anywhere specific or just flop it in with the rest of your gear?


I carry it in the top compartment of my frame bag, along with as much other gear as fits, usually.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

bsieb said:


> I carry it in the top compartment of my frame bag, along with as much other gear as fits, usually.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

only think in that compartment in my frame bag is a spare tube and the hydro bladder... but i'm not as badass as mr. mikeseee, so YMMV.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

they are just the goto water bladder, for backcountry needs. they are durable and easily packable. hang anywhere, ect. I just used 2 on a 10 day fly out float trip. good piece of equipment.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

In the past, I've gone through a variety of different "camelback" bags and they all eventually failed somehow or were a PITA for a variety of different reasons. I've had an MSR 6L bag for 5 years now....no issues whatsoever for both summer use and winter backcountry ski use. If/when my current bag fails, I will buy another one.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks like I need to try one of these bad boys out!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

JNKER said:


> Looks like I need to try one of these bad boys out!


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

One point to be aware of. If you use any water with chlorine dioxide including some tapwater (mine domestic supply has this ) then this will cause the water in the dromedary to take like plastic. Bottled water Is fine, but I use chlorine dioxide for water purification when bikepacking. I ended up return my dromedary and buying a liquitainer 4l .

Which is a shame as otherwise the dromedary is perfect. I'm sure MSR could make a dromedary with a platypus liner.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Robopotomus said:


> One point to be aware of. If you use any water with chlorine dioxide including some tapwater (mine domestic supply has this ) then this will cause the water in the dromedary to take like plastic. Bottled water Is fine, but I use chlorine dioxide for water purification when bikepacking. I ended up return my dromedary and buying a liquitainer 4l .
> 
> Which is a shame as otherwise the dromedary is perfect. I'm sure MSR could make a dromedary with a platypus liner.


Agree that the taste is nearly a deal-breaker for Dromedary bags. Intensive lemon juice treatment is the only way I was able to rid my Droms of the nasty taste. Also, I don't care for the needlessly huge and clunky cap array; don't need ice cubes.

Anyone try the Drom-Lite bags and can confirm the factory plastic taste or other performance issues?

I've been a big fan of Platypus bottles, but I admit the durability can be an issue. I just finished a long ride where two of them bit the dust - one with the classic pinhole at a fold near the cap, the other by dropping it on a sharp rock. On the good side, Cascade will keep replacing the broken ones as long as you keep sending them in.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

She&I said:


> Agree that the taste is nearly a deal-breaker for Dromedary bags. Intensive lemon juice treatment is the only way I was able to rid my Droms of the nasty taste. Also, I don't care for the needlessly huge and clunky cap array; don't need ice cubes.
> 
> Anyone try the Drom-Lite bags and can confirm the factory plastic taste or other performance issues?
> 
> I've been a big fan of Platypus bottles, but I admit the durability can be an issue. I just finished a long ride where two of them bit the dust - one with the classic pinhole at a fold near the cap, the other by dropping it on a sharp rock. On the good side, Cascade will keep replacing the broken ones as long as you keep sending them in.


I'm interested in the Drom-Lites too, but I defaulted to a traditional 6L Drom because I wanted a worry-free external bladder that I could tie on the end of a rackbag or something.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I didn't notice any particular odor or taste from my recently purchased dormlite. I have only put untreated well water in it though.


----------

